# Slab foundation no footing



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Leo Lessard said:


> 30 yr.old home in Florida most have monolithic slabs..somehow this home got away from inspection? Soil (sand) eroding at some corners and other spots..any advice..


 
Why do you say it got away from inspection??


----------



## Leo Lessard (May 26, 2013)

There is no footing to this slab..


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Leo Lessard said:


> There is no footing to this slab..


 
A floating slab is thickened anywhere a load bearing wall will be and all around the perimiter,so your saying your slab is not done this way??


----------



## Leo Lessard (May 26, 2013)

Canarywood1 said:


> Why do you say it got away from inspection??


It has no footing. This is a slab.of concrete..sitting on grade..monolithic slab has a foot 12"to 18"inches below grade..


----------



## Leo Lessard (May 26, 2013)

Canarywood1 said:


> A floating slab is thickened anywhere a load bearing wall will be and all around the perimiter,so your saying your slab is not done this way??


Correct!!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Very common, and perfectly legal here in Florida for many years. We seldon seem to have any trouble with them as sand is one of the absolute best foundational bases you can find..... as long as you keep it from eroding away.

That's what the gravel is for... to direct the water run-off.

BTW, that drawing shows a little less than 8" at the edge.


----------



## Leo Lessard (May 26, 2013)

Willie T said:


> Very common, and perfectly legal here in Florida for many years. We seldon seem to have any trouble with them as sand is one of the absolute best foundational bases you can find..... as long as you keep it from eroding away.
> 
> That's what the gravel is for... to direct the water run-off.
> 
> BTW, that drawing shows a little less than 8" at the edge.


There is no gravel there is no footing along outside where walls are.(perimeter)


----------



## Leo Lessard (May 26, 2013)

Leo Lessard said:


> There is no gravel there is no footing along outside where walls are.(perimeter)


Not even 8"in.as your picture..only 4in.slab to perimeter..


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Has is caused any problems so far?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Leo Lessard said:


> 30 yr.old home in Florida most have monolithic slabs..somehow this home got away from inspection?* Soil (sand) eroding at some corners and other spots..*any advice..


Ayuh,... So pack somemore dirt back into where it belongs, 'n re-grade so the water Stops errodin' it...


----------



## Leo Lessard (May 26, 2013)

Willie T said:


> Has is caused any problems so far?


Erosion..underside of slab exposed in several areas..this house built 1979-80 ..was under the impression this not to code.Home in Ft.Pierce FL.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Leo Lessard said:


> Erosion..underside of slab exposed in several areas..this house built 1979-80 ..was under the impression this not to code.Home in Ft.Pierce FL.


Say it was not built to code? That was 33 years ago. Water under the bridge. (Kind of like Obama... a mistake of supreme magnitude, but we're stuck now.)

As bondo said, get it re-supported, and keep it from doing anything more.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Willie T said:


> (Kind of like Obama... a mistake of supreme magnitude, but we're stuck now.)


that is a massive understatement !


if it is eroded badly = have it , wth is it called again, where they pump concrete under it.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Slab jacked?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mud jacking


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

AMEN, brother willie t ! :thumbsup:


----------

